# Where can I buy a Quantum Magnum Sound Module?



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

The title says it all, does anyone know - Where can I buy a Quantum Magnum Sound Module Programmed for a Climax? - I just went to finally buy one after purchasing the NCE GWire Cab controller and Quantum G Wire Receiver in 2010 and they are now discontinued. 

Thanks


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The "Quantum" boards have been out of production for a few years. They've (finally!) been replaced by the Titan after a longer-than-expected break in production. The "Titan" will work the same as the Quantum with the G-wire receiver. I think most of your favorite places have them in stock now. The bad news is that they're selling for around $200 now, where the Quantums were cheaper. On the flip side, they're much more versatile. 

Later, 

K


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

I looked at those titan modules and they are a bit pricey, but decided I will go ahead and order the Titan Magnum Universal 6-12 Amp Peak.


BUT, what sound file would you guys recommend for a Climax? Also, has anyone ever converted the Bachmann Climax to battery power? I got it out today and was looking at it and it doesn't look like it has a lot of room for batteries.

Thanks


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

This may help 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/35/aft/123997/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

Alan


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

I have the first generation Climax and need to figure out what sound set I need to use that is provides from QSI

I just found this list of options from QSIs web site - I guess *Articulated* is what I need.

Prototype Locomotive Type Sound # Alco Master File 1101 200 Baldwin File 1101 300 EMD Master File 1101 400 FM Master File 1101 500 GE Master File 1101 600 GE U 50 1101 650 Winton 1101 680 Doodle Bug 1101 699 Non US Diesel 1101 700 RDC 1121 720 Electric 2101 730 Gas Turbine 5101 760 Small Steam 3101 801 Medium Steam 3101 802 Large Steam 3101 803 Articulated 4101 900


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

It won't be articulated. They are big locos like the Big Boy and cab forward etc. 
If there is no option for a geared loco then small steam would be best. 
I did convert an early version Climax may years ago. got pics somewhere. I will have a poke around the deep recesses of this computer and see what I can fnd. 
One word of advice, make sure the loco has the upgraded slip joint drive shaft or there will eventually be tears when the trucks lock up and burn out a motor or two.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Load the Q2Upgrade software... it can be downloaded free from their site. 

You will get a warning that you don't have the driver for the hardware programmer, ignore it. 

Now download the 3 "steam" files, and load them one at a time into the program, and go to "cut and paste" and change the "prime mover", you will see a dropdown of all loco types. 

If I get time today, I'll find which one has your loco. 

Greg


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for all of the informative replies. I will download the software and figure it out and respond back here.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Dave, if you bought the "steam" version of the Titan, then you won't need to re-load the sounds. They'll already be installed on the board and you can use the CV Manager software to select the various bells, whistles, chuffs, etc direct from there. No need in that case to use the Q2 Upgrade software to preview your sounds or reprogram the board. 

I just finished installing a Titan in my Climax. I found the "medium" chuff to sound the best with the relatively rapid chuff found on geared locomotives. Both of the "Light" chuffs had a bit too much reverb to my tastes, and they just sounded muddy at anything above a slow crawl. (Note also that if you are using the Q2 software to preview your sounds, the chuffs sound different there than they do on the board itself. Don't know why that is, but they do.) Be sure to play with the "sound of power" settings so when you turn the throttle down, the chuff fades away. I programmed the rod clank noise at a fair volume, as it sounds akin to gear noise, and is really cool to listen to as the Climax slowly glides to a stop. Of course, all the sounds are going to be your own personal preference--especially the whistle. 

BTW, use the PID settings found on Greg's web site for smooth slow speed operation. The factory default PID settings do not allow for smooth running. 

In terms of adding batteries, I put a 2x2 stick of LiIon batteries in the boiler, which gives me 14.8 volts--more than adequate for this loco; my "top speed" CV is set to 165! (Disclaimer: I actually replaced the boiler with a length of 2" OD acrylic pipe because the prototype I'm modeling had a straight-top boiler, but there's still ample room in the stock boiler. It fits through the smokebox. I put the on/off switch and the charging jack behind the smokebox door. 

While you've got things apart to put the batteries in the boiler, get an 8-ohm 1 1/2" wafer speaker to put in the smokebox. Combine that with a 2" speaker in the bunker to take advantage of the Titan's "stereo" output. It _is_ pretty cool to play with the balance on the sounds so the whistle and bell sound like they're coming from where they're supposed to instead of a speaker in the bunker. 

Good luck! 

Later, 

K


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 
I have dug up some pics of an early Climax battery R/C installation. 
Drop me an E mail and I will reply with pics attached.


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Hi Tony, you can email the pictures to dms1 AT socal DOT rr DOT com

Thanks


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave.
Please send me an E Mail and I will gladly reply with pics attached. [email protected]


----------

